# 6.3 beg of you.



## cokekid (Dec 4, 2003)

Anyone know where I can get the slice files (Preferably) or backup of 6.3? I have a hr10-250 and I have no phone line so I cant get the upgrade from dtv. I looked on emule but no luck. If someone could PM me or let me know where we can get this that would be great for us folks who have no access to getting it via satellite.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

If you have hacked your HR10, then set it up to dial out over ethernet and then force a call. It should download the slices that night.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Unless they continue to delay it as the reports are currently. If they do hold it for more than a little while, I might be trying to find a way to do this too as I have one unit with it and one without, which makes it all teh more painful to use.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

Forcing a call on a hacked HR10 did the trick for me. Edited a few lines in author files and I called in and the next morning the slice was waiting for me. 

I forced an install of 6.3 on mine last night.


----------



## qdoggg (Jan 24, 2004)

Tonedeaf said:


> Forcing a call on a hacked HR10 did the trick for me. Edited a few lines in author files and I called in and the next morning the slice was waiting for me.


This worked successfully for me as well... see this post HERE for details :up:


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

I reimaged the other day, my slices downloaded within 48 hours with no phone call.


----------



## no-blue-screen (Feb 14, 2005)

Does anyone have a virgin mfs image of 6.3 that they would be willing to make available? If so, PM me and I will help you out any way that I can.


----------

